# Mia, takes WB, BOW, Breed, and a group 4



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, very nice! Best of luck today too. . .


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

That is awesome!!!! I am sure u are still on cloud 9!!! Good luck today.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that's huge!! Hoping for more of the same today for you!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wonderful-congratulations!! And good luck for today too


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Woooo! Congrats!!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG!!! She took Breed again!! i will post again after Group Cross your fingers For us for another placement

Whoop Whoop Mia


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yay Mia!!!! You go girl!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Way to go! You must have a very nice little bitch!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

I think she is something spacial but then I bred her so I may be a little biased lol. You can see photos of her on the "What Happened to my puppy" thread.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow! I am so impressed and happy for you! It only takes a few shows to begin to understand what a HUGE accomplishment WB/ BOW is, never mind the whole breed. . . I can't wait to see your pictures from the weekend.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

That is AWESOME!!! Congrats Mommy and Mia!!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job Mia! I can't wait to see the winning photos.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Holy cow! That's fantastic!!!! Can't wait to hear how she did in the group today!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Mia Showed like a dream in group. There where so many beautiful dogs out there with her. Today she did not place in the group but I tell you what a really fun weekend we had. I could not have asked for more. 

I would like to send out a big congrats to the Weimaraner who took the group one and went on to take best in show.

BTW I was so excited about Mia that I forgot to mention that my boy Lindor took WD yesterday first time in the ring!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That sounds like a great weekend for sure! How many points did she end up with from the weekend?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Awesome!!! Congrats to you and your gang!!! Great weekend for you!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

We are out on the road again this weekend. Looking for some more points!! As we all are lol 

I got the photos from last weekends show I must say they are beautiful!! I will load them on Monday I have put them on K9data. It has been fun watching her change and mature in show photos.

Anyway for all of you out there showing, have a great show weekend, & have fun. My wish for us all is lots of points and maybe some new Champions good luck.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Where are you this weekend?


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

We are in Elma Washington. Today we took a third out of three under a judge that has never judged goldens before today.

There is nothing like taking breed and a group placement one week and getting dumped the next ahhhhh such as life at a dog show LOL Sure dose make one humble!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

whiskey creek goldens said:


> We are in Elma Washington. Today we took a third out of three under a judge that has never judged goldens before today.
> 
> There is nothing like taking breed and a group placement one week and getting dumped the next ahhhhh such as life at a dog show LOL Sure dose make one humble!!!


Yes I am sure! Sigh, love hearing about your posts though makes me tempted to test the waters again soon. Just wish we had closer shows and more frequent ones here...


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

finally have a chance to post Mia's win photo WB,BOW,BB, Group 4


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

She looks great! Congrats again!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow she is gorgeous! Congrats again!!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you both. There is not much I would change about her! Well ....... She could use more coat right now lol


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

whiskey creek goldens said:


> Thank you both. There is not much I would change about her! Well ....... She could use more coat right now lol


I hear ya. I'm patiently waiting for more to grow in on Chloe but I'm not holding my breath  I actually think Mia looks perfect. I don't like when bitches are dripping in coat.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

She is a nice looking little bitch


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

*Getting Ready for Puyallup show. We are rolling the dice and have Mia entered in the open bitch class for the first time. I'm a little nervous and excited at the same time. Wish us luck
*


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good luck! Can't wait to hear how she did!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Well...........Mia decided to show us who is boss.......and let us know that we may have been a little premature in putting her in the big girl class.......She was a TURD!!!! Running jumping and even drawing a little blood of the poor handler she was on when vigorously going for some bait. lol lol lol She did however hit her free stack with style.

hopwfuly today will be better as her regular handler will not have a conflict in rings.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Absolutely stunning photo- and great record of the highs and lows in showing. She is a doll, and will quickly finish up I am sure!

Copley also went WD/BOW one week and then got 4th with a judge who later had one of her own dogs showing. Now, he is entered at a 4 day show next week but he chewed off 9/10th of his pantaloons on the judge's side. It is high highs and low lows. . .


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Absolutely stunning photo- and great record of the highs and lows in showing. She is a doll, and will quickly finish up I am sure!
> 
> Copley also went WD/BOW one week and then got 4th with a judge who later had one of her own dogs showing. Now, he is entered at a 4 day show next week but he chewed off 9/10th of his pantaloons on the judge's side. It is high highs and low lows. . .



Mia seems to be on a roller coaster?!?! 5 weekends in a row she is ALL That taking breeds and group placements then the next 4 she is at the bottom of the heap being dumped in a class of 5 what is up with that???:doh: It is all in the eyes of the judge... IMO some of them have not read the standard in a while but that is just my opinion lol. :

I agree Mia will finish. I think it will be before she is two at least that is the goal. The most important thing is that she love to show. She has great attitude and is full of fun in the ring. When I show her it is always fun you never know what Mia is in the ring with you until you get there! Haa haa

As her breeder I am so proud of her and what she has accomplished in such a short time.

Yesterday her second time in the open class, she took 4th out of 8 or 9 in the ring.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

I just put my little girl on an air plain all by herself. I'm feeling a little uneasy about it!! She is off to Alaska to be shown the next two weekends in a row by her co owner who lives there.

I will let you know how it goes


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

whiskey creek goldens said:


> I just put my little girl on an air plain all by herself. I'm feeling a little uneasy about it!! She is off to Alaska to be shown the next two weekends in a row by her co owner who lives there.
> 
> I will let you know how it goes


There is no doubt getting to that CH can push the comfort zone at times. Best luck to the beautiful girl!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

whiskey creek goldens said:


> Mia seems to be on a roller coaster?!?! 5 weekends in a row she is ALL That taking breeds and group placements then the next 4 she is at the bottom of the heap being dumped in a class of 5 what is up with that???:doh:


It is crazy and makes no sense, lol


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> It is crazy and makes no sense, lol


That's for sure!!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> There is no doubt getting to that CH can push the comfort zone at times. Best luck to the beautiful girl!


I would have gone with her and showed her myself but Her Momma is just about ready to deliver her second litter.

If I get anything like what was in her first it will be an amazing litter. :crossfing


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Best of luck to Mia!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I was at the Elma show and just now realized that I watched you two show. :doh: I was sitting in the stands beside Wayne Miller of Chuckanut Retrievers before the Goldens started showing.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Happy said:


> I was at the Elma show and just now realized that I watched you two show. :doh: I was sitting in the stands beside Wayne Miller of Chuckanut Retrievers before the Goldens started showing.


To Funny:wavey: I wish we could have met. What is the next show you are going to? Maybe we could meet there. you can never have to may Golden friends


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

whiskey creek goldens said:


> To Funny:wavey: I wish we could have met. What is the next show you are going to? Maybe we could meet there. you can never have to may Golden friends


 I'm going to the Portland, OR show on July 23. Jonah and I will be in wildcard novice to see how we do. My instructor thinks we can start doing practice runs other than just fun matches. I want to get the nervousness in check and make sure Jonah is going to heel nicely. Will you be there?


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Happy said:


> I'm going to the Portland, OR show on July 23. Jonah and I will be in wildcard novice to see how we do. My instructor thinks we can start doing practice runs other than just fun matches. I want to get the nervousness in check and make sure Jonah is going to heel nicely. Will you be there?


Yep, I will be there I will have Mia and will do rally with another of my dogs. I think I sent you my phone number some time ago that is my cell number and I always have it on me please feel free to call me. 

or you could look up Mia in the catalog and look for her number ringside. 

I look forward to meeting you


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Mia took BIS and 2nd in the open bitch class sadly no points today.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Well Mia Took RWB today. I guess the judge put up for winners a White and when I say white can you say Samoyed white. Last I read the standard isn't that a fault?? please let me know if I'm wrong 

Another day another dog show LOL


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I know your feeling. My girl was entered in a sat/sun show and it was a very small show. So, I was hoping for 2 points this weekend...yea, ended up with RWB yesterday and 2nd in open today :-(. She was winning at the bigger shows and this very small show, all we walk away from is my money!! hehe! 

Do you have a pic of the golden that won?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I think a sweeps win is awesome! and I wouldn't show a picture of the dog that won, you wouldn't want to hurt someones feelings unnecessarily.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I think a sweeps win is awesome! and I wouldn't show a picture of the dog that won, you wouldn't want to hurt someones feelings unnecessarily.


I had not planned on posting a photo as I agree it might hurt someone.


----------



## jtom (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow looks like you have had a great run the past couple of months! Mia is a beautiful bitch you will have no trouble finishing her.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Mia is still in Alaska she will be in the Open bitch class for the all breed show i will post if anything spectacular happens. Wish us luck


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Huge congratulations coming at you!!!!! Good luck at the next shows!:wavey:


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Good-Luck!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Can you Say Whoop Whoop Go Mia!! Today Mia took WB, BOW, Breed over 4 spacial for a 5 point major!! We have not gone to group yet I will post if anything good happens.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

That is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!! Congrats!!! Let me know when you come down from the cloud!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that is AMAZINGLY AWESOME!!! I'll bet your feet won't hit the ground for days! Congratulations!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That's amazing!!!!!!!!! Congrats! You must be so thrilled!!!!!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

yes I am thrilled!! But the day got better Mia took a Group three over some pretty amazing dog! wish us luck for tomorrow all she needs is another 5 point major and one point and she is finished.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

That is incredible!!! Good-Luck tomorrow and hope you are taking plenty of pictures


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Sadly I am not there this weekend she is with one of her co-owners I staid home to deliver puppies I'm hopen for another Mia lol I do know that they had photos taken I will post as soon as I get them.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Congratulations on all of your successes! You must be so excited! Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Mia took Wb BOW for a three point major only three singles needed and will have a new Champion!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That's great! She's on a roll!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

now watch it will take 3 years to get the 3 singles lol


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A very well known handler gave me some great advice about that. He said to continue to enter only the bigger shows, because you tend to get better judging at the bigger shows. They bring in a judge specifically for the goldens, and those judges *tend* to know a good dog. At the shows where the terrier judge is judging the goldens, well, not always.
Good luck to you, I'm sure she'll finish fast, she's stunning!




whiskey creek goldens said:


> now watch it will take 3 years to get the 3 singles lol


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

I got the photo from Mia's sweeps win and the RWB win from the Spacailty in Alaska I love the RWB photo but not the Sweeps win the sun mad her look funny.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

geez, I think she looks gorgeous in both!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

This weekend we are in Redmond Oregon for a three day show. I have three dogs with me my puppy dog Lindor in the 6-9 puppy class, my puppy bitch Ava in the 6-9 puppy class and of course Mia in the open class. on Friday Lindor took 2nd out of two, Ava was dumped in a class of 5, and Mia took a third place in a class of 6 not a great day.

Saturday Lindor took 1st out of two, Ava took 1st in a class of 5, and Mia took a 1st place in a class of 6. Mia showed so well she should have taken winners but it was not to be. all in all a great day for the whiskey creek kids! 

It was an emotional day for us all as my friend Mary was there to watch. Her boy Wink aka Teran's in the public eye is the grand sire to all three of my kids. We lost Wink only a month ago and it is still so painful. Llindor looks so much like his grand sire Mary gets tears in her eyes when watching him in the ring. Mary told me that we did him proud I think so to!! 

Hopefully today is as good as yesterday! however we would like those points lol


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds like a good day, hope today is even better!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Mia did not show all that well today. It was so hot out that many of the dogs wanted to just lay on the cool grass. She took third in her class today Tough competition some beautiful dogs!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

some days are just like that. I'm sure she'll be back on her game next time!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Yesterday we took Mia to her first training session with birds. Our trainer thinks she is a natural. I hope so i would love to put a JH on her as will she will be doing her first rally class soon as well


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Mia took WB for 1 point today only two more to go! wish us luck for a repeat tomorrow


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

YAY!!! Congratulations! A new CH in no time at all!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow--how totally exciting! I've never shown before, but I can tell how excited you are! Mia must be one special dog!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

All the best! May your wishes come true.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats!!! Almost there!!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Whiskey Creek, are you showing in AKC or UKC? I am trying to decide if I want to register Jaro in UKC since he is already AKC and I heard UKC shows were more laid back and fun.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay! Way to go Mia! What will she do after she gets her champion title?


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Ian'sgran said:


> Whiskey Creek, are you showing in AKC or UKC? I am trying to decide if I want to register Jaro in UKC since he is already AKC and I heard UKC shows were more laid back and fun.


We started Mia in UKC at 3 months i think she took every best puppy in show we entered her in as she was a little show machine. she finished her CH in one show and only needs 1 win in the CH to finish her GCH. she also was in the top 10 for last year.

This year we are concentrating on AKC it has been a fun ride!! she took her first points at 10 months, her first breed at 13 months and her first group the same day.

We moving her into the open bitch class at 14 months as judges would award her RWB, as they handed us the award the ribbon they would say how nice she is but they would like to see her in a year.

The move up as worked she is consistently winning.

to answer your question UKC is always fun!!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> Yay! Way to go Mia! What will she do after she gets her champion title?



I think we will give her a brake!! Just let her have fun with some birds as I would like to prove that a nice show dog can also do the job they where bred to do.

them bring her back out as a special. 

Where you at the show today don't you live in my neck of the woods?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

No, I am the Southern end of the state.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Well Mia Took a second in her class yesterday She showed so much better yesterday. 

We are giving a some time off as she has been on the road for several weeks in a row and could use it.

I however will be working one of my other girls will be doing her first hunt test this coming weekend and another will hopefully finish her Rally novice.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

whiskey creek goldens said:


> I however will be working one of my other girls will be doing her first hunt test this coming weekend and another will hopefully finish her Rally novice.


What hunt test are you going to?


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

We didn't get to go to the hunt test I don't think she is quit ready so we will work on rally and open with another of our dogs.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Mia has had a couple of weeks vacation. no training, no working, just fun in her favorite type of weather Rain all Rain. Needless to say we have a lot of grooming to do lol 

We are showing in our home town of Portland Oregon so we don't even have to travel that far yaa!!

All she needs is two more little points. Wish us luck, and luck to everyone who is showing this weekend!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I know several people going up to the Portland show this weekend. Good luck to Mia and let us know how she does!


----------



## jtom (Jan 31, 2011)

Mia looked really good today


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Mia got dumped today. The judge did not like mia's style of dogs. He liked a large bitch which Mia is not.

As they say another day another dog show! Lets hope for points tomorrow!!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

thanks Jen, I thought she showed well to


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I would love to see some more pictures of Mia.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Aww, bummer. Tomorrow's another day! Do you know who won anything?


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

well........was not our weekend. i forgot that I hate stumptown I never do well at that show! I don't know what it is about that show. I will never go again it is a waist of time and money. I say that every year you'd think I would learn. lol lol 

still holding out for the last two points maybe this coming weekend!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Are you going to the Lompoc show?


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Are you going to the Lompoc show?


Where is Lompoc??


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Lompoc CA? No I will be in Sequim I am bringing out my boy Toga and doing rally with Savy it will be Togas first time out in two years. We let him grow up and think he is ready for the open dogs class. 

Mia will be with her co-owner Lindsay in Alaska. Fridays judge gave her open bitch at the Redmond show lets hope he still likes her!! if he dose she will finish under him.

Then we can move her up into the specials ring for the rest of the weekend. She will show a couple more weekend as we have already entered some shows then she is doing on a long well deserved vacation!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Bummer, I'll be at Lompoc for Sunday's show. I know some norcal/south oregon people are coming down for it. Somehow it pulled majors in dogs....was a pretty big surprise to everyone!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Really that great we have a hard time finding majors any more. Best of luck i will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Mia, Finished her AKC Championship at 16 months of age July 30th. Taking WB, BOW for another three point major under judge Judy Webb.

We will let her relax for a while. Then start working on her hunt trials and Obedience titles. Then bring her out as a spacial next year.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Huge congratulations! I think you need to post this in a new thread under show results so it doesn't get buried at the end of this one!



whiskey creek goldens said:


> Mia, Finished her AKC Championship at 16 months of age July 30th. Taking WB, BOW for another three point major under judge Judy Webb.
> 
> We will let her relax for a while. Then start working on her hunt trials and Obedience titles. Then bring her out as a spacial next year.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow HUGE congrats! You must be thrilled. Now you need o join our weekly training thread


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow, congrats!!!!! I agree, this news needs a new thread!


----------

